# New Varmint Rifle



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I found my next new varmint rifle!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya WHOOO----I want one too!!!!!!! probably kicks a little hardes than our 17 rem do BD







sb


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap !! That's one heck of a Kentucky squirrel gun !!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Ya WHOOO----I want one too!!!!!!! probably kicks a little hardes than our 17 rem do BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could probably shoot a box of .17 Remington at a time down that sewer pipe Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WTH I was waiting to see the target.....Did anyone even come close...Squirrel ? ? What squirrel ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, definitely using a mountain for backstop.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy Crap that's all I can say.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG thats freakin insane! I think that might just be a little large for yotes.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A bit anemic I think, but then again thats because all the blood in your arms is left in the finger tips after firing LOL. That needs to be mounted on a 50 cal mount for vehicles.


----------

